

Snowden Still Missing as Plane Full of Journalists Lands in Cuba - samsolomon
http://m.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/06/edward-snowden-still-missing-plane-full-journalists-lands-cuba/66555/

======
lifeguard
He is in the crew area of the plane, not passenger area?

